# Where to pay for Spanish Criminal Background check outside of Spain?



## entity1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have recently left Spain after living there for nearly a year, and still have residency there.

Now, I require a criminal background check from there for my employer.

After researching this, I am familiar with the process involved, and the Spanish government's website states that there are 2 ways to pay if currently living outside of Spain:

"The document providing proof of payment of the fee. If payment is made outside Spain.

1). You must take a signed form 790 to a Spanish financial entity that works with the Tax Agency and has a branch in the country where the certificate is being requested. Proof of payment will be provided through machine validation or authorised signature of the financial entity on the "copy for the Administration" part of form 790 which must be sent.

2). Alternatively, you can pay the fee via a bank transfer (3.66 Euro), provided that said transfer is made from an account opened with a bank outside national territory. To make the transfer, you should use the IBAN or International Code of the Ministry of Justice restricted deposit account, details of which are given below, and you should send the original proof of payment receipt, together with the "copy for the Administration" of form 790. BANK: BBVA"


As my UK bank charges a high fee for international IBAN transfers (£25/30 Euro), which is nearly 10 times the actual fee (!), I am looking for information regarding these other "Spanish financial entities" that I can pay the 3.66 Euro fee at and get a receipt.

If someone would be so kind as to inform me said information, it would be much appreciated.

Many thanks and regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its my understanding that if you lived in Spain for under a year, then the check isnt necessary - I could be wrong, but personal experience suggests to me that this is the case??????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its my understanding that if you lived in Spain for under a year, then the check isnt necessary - I could be wrong, but personal experience suggests to me that this is the case??????
> 
> Jo xxx


that would make sense - but I guess if the employer wants it......


entity1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently left Spain after living there for nearly a year, and still have residency there.
> 
> ...


have you tried Banco Santander?http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...2725-faqs-lots-useful-info-4.html#post4133274


----------



## entity1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi and thanks,

My employer has requested it, as I will be working with children.

I have not tried Santander Bank, and I am in Italy at the moment, with none of those banks around seemingly.

The BBVA bank is the one the Spanish government has the closed deposit account with, but unfortunately I can't find one of those banks nearby.

Does anyone else have any idea what these mysterious financial entities are that work with the Spanish government in foreign lands?

Thanks and regards


----------



## entity1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone else got any ideas please?

How about the Spanish embassy in Rome? Would they accept payment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

entity1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone else got any ideas please?
> 
> ...


I would guess not - but it would be an idea to ask them - if they don't know the answer then no-one will


----------



## Jazzybee17 (Sep 10, 2015)

Did you ever find out the answer? 
I need to do the same here in UK as lived in Spain for 11 years.
Did you need to send off your ID?

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jazzybee17 said:


> Did you ever find out the answer?
> I need to do the same here in UK as lived in Spain for 11 years.
> Did you need to send off your ID?
> 
> Many thanks


There's a link in our FAQ sticky thread above. It's either the last post on the thread or very nearly


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's a quote I have from a British Government minister - concerning background
checks and vetting, as they apply to British Expats returning to the UK and seeking
UK employment where vetting & background checks are a pre-employment condition.

Quote:
Regarding vetting and satisfaction of background checks, vetting policy stipulates 
neither that an individual be British nor that they must be continuously resident
in the UK for 5 years.
Vetting relies on checks of UK records but if other assurances are available ( for example )
from overseas references or Police Certificates, these can also be taken into account.

Also here's another quote from the UK's Foreign & Commonwealth Office, Vetting Office
concerning eligibilty for returning British Expats for SC Security cleared jobs.

Quote:

Current policy is as follows:

You must have been resident in the UK for at least two of the
previous 10 years immediately prior to your application, at least
one year of which must have been a consecutive twelve month period
unless you have served overseas with HM Forces or in some other
official capacity as a representative of Her Majesty's Government,
or have lived overseas as a result of your parents' or partner's
Government employment. All applicants should be aware that a lack of
sufficient background information may preclude an applicant from
being granted security clearance.

That is at least 2 years of the previous 10 year period and NOT the
last 2 years of a 10 year period.

Happy now ?


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a thought, regarding doing it by bank transfer. You could maybe try a currency exchange service. I use Currency Fair (Send Money Abroad Online | CurrencyFair P2P International Money Transfers) and you can set up more than one account number in the receiving country or countries (e.g. I have it set up for my non res account in Spain, another for my notary in Spain, another for my daughter in Ireland).

They do make a 3 euro charge for each transfer, but the exchange rates are always very good.

Might be worth a look?

Edit: just noticed this thread is a year old!


----------

